# fargo gun dog club



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Anybody know how to get ahold of people in the area club thats by glyndon i believe? Not really sure how to get involved.

Also, where can you live pidgeons or other live birds for training locally?


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am on the board of directors of the North Dakota Retriever Club located off HWY 10 between Glyndon and Dilworth. The club mostly consists of hunters from the Fargo area and Detroit Lakes area. We have pigeons, and you can keep pigeons at the club grounds. There is about 110 acres of land and water to train on. The website is:

ndrc.org

PM me for more info.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The NDRC is a very nice retriever club. The training grounds are excellent and the people are great. I was active in that organization for about 10 years. If I lived in that area I would still be active. My son was a bird boy at a young age. We would work the liscensed trials together.He was throwing birds and hiding blinds(hidden birds)and I was a gunner.. He made some pretty good money for a youngster. If you want to train your dog to the best of his and your ability this would be a great start.


----------

